# Central Minnesota Field Trial



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Any Results From The Q ?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

qual call backs to watermarks in morning 3,7,9,16,19,20,25,30,31


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any news from the Open?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

qual results 1st it's the repo man Dave Smith, 2nd Stellars Full Throtle Dave Davis, 3rd Blackwater's Last resort Steve Blythe, 4th Backwaters Roy Hobbs Steve Yozamp, RJ Dominater's Dealer he worth it Steve Blythe, Jams, Candlewood's Dayspring Aurora Dave Smith, Cross Creek Texan Danny Farmer

I was also told Derby !st series was over all dogs back except for dog 15


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Any more results from derby? Should be a good one.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Derby has two series left tomorrow sorry don't know callbacks


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to "Finn", Dr.Bob, and Steve, for the Qual 3rd.

GO FINN!!!

Bob, 
Finn's mama was just bred to FC/AFC-"Shaq".


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Open results

1st....Ledford....Trixie
2nd...Yozamp....Moses(?)
3rd....Ledford....Buzz
4th....Rosemblum..Norman



Derby results

1st....Blythe....(10)
2nd...Yozamp..(9)
3rd....Yozamp..King
4th....Ledford..Louie
RJ.....Ledford...Rascal

JAMs
3,6,13,14,18,22,24


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Way to go Steve Yozamp!!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

whats that ledford shows up and kicks ass in minn. imagine that.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Mr. Ledford's hat was in the forward position ( sign of maturity), but still wore the wraparound shades, smokin a Lucky Strike.

Also threw the flyer for the amateur stake (split fiddy/fiddy with Danny Farmer- who sez pros don't hep out) and gave handling instructions from the flyer station.

Very first class (and 1st place) guy.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

And he did the ass kicking with a Minnesota Dog, IMAGINE THAT!!!!

Congrats to Linda Tobler as well!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wade said:


> And he did the ass kicking with a Minnesota Dog, !!


whose sire is from Mississippi and dam is 3rd generation Texas...;-)

Congratulations to Linda and Trixie from her mom Lil' Ms Hot Pursuit, and Ed and Judy


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

EdA said:


> whose sire is from Mississippi and dam is 3rd generation Texas...;-)
> 
> Congratulations to Linda and Trixie from her mom Lil' Ms Hot Pursuit, and Ed and Judy


And that sire from Mississippi throws some real burners, if you know what I mean.

I'm sorry Ed, but I don't know enough about her mom to make a comment but as you have mentioned I'm sure a lot of nice dogs have come from her!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wade said:


> I'm sure a lot of nice dogs have come from her!!!


Trixie has 2 FC sisters, FC-AFC Berger Lake Faith and FC-AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo


----------

